# Asynchroner Netzwerk-Speed - seltsames Problem

## moben

Guten Tag, 

erster Post, Regeln gelesen und verstanden *g*

Also ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe hier 3 Rechner, ein Festrechner (Selber gebaut, WinXP Pro, x86), ein kleiner "Server" (Dell GX280 Small Form Factor, Gentoo, x86) und ein Laptop (HP Pavilion dv9810eg, Gentoo, x86), alle über ein Digitus Gigabit-Switch verbunden...

Ich habe folgende Datenraten (unabhängig vom Protokoll!):

Rechner <-> Server - 30-50MB/s (grob, imho egal in dem Fall)

Laptop -> Rechner - 30-50MB/s (grob, imho egal in dem Fall)

Laptop -> Server - 30-50MB/s (grob, imho egal in dem Fall)

Server -> Laptop - 300-800KB/s

Rechner -> Laptop - 300-800KB/s

Kann sich das irgendjemand erklären? Welche Angaben braucht ihr noch von mir für eine genauere Fehleranalyse? Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das ein Gentoo Problem ist...

Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

----------

## lxg

 *moben wrote:*   

> Kann sich das irgendjemand erklären? Welche Angaben braucht ihr noch von mir für eine genauere Fehleranalyse? Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das ein Gentoo Problem ist...

 

Evtl. was mit der Firewall? Vielleicht kannst Du ein LiveCD- oder -USB-System booten, um zu sehen, ob es evtl. sogar ein Hardware-Problem ist?

----------

## Evildad

Hi moben *g* ,

schön wären noch die Angaben welche Netzwerkkarten verwendet werden.

Hast Du es auch schon mit einem Crossover-Kabel versucht um den Switch auszuschliessen ?

Grüsse

----------

## moben

nabend daddy  :Wink: 

danke für die tipps, mach ich alles direkt morgen abend oder morgen früh wenns mich packt...

Firewall kann ich aber schonmal ausschließen, is keine vorhanden atm....

----------

## think4urs11

Ein Duplexproblem _sollte_ man ausschließen können da im Lapi eine GB-NIC eingebaut ist die mit einem GB-Switch redet.

Könnte Kabel bzw. Switchport sein oder aber die Festplatte im Laptop läuft nicht mit UDMA und/oder ohne write cache.

----------

## moben

sorry, edit und zitat button verwechselt...Last edited by moben on Sun Aug 02, 2009 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moben

So, sorry hat bissl gedauert...

Also NIC ->

```
00:06.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a3)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   Memory at f2487000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at 30e0 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

   Kernel modules: forcedeth
```

Problemzusammenfassung:

Eingehender Traffic am Laptop 300-800KB/s trotz Gigabit-NIC und Digitus Gigabit-Switch. Aber bei meiner Freundin (mit 32mbit Kabel-BW DSL) komm ich wenn ich mitm Ethernet-Kabel am Router häng mit mehreren Threads dann auch auf 2-4MB/s (praktisch volle Leistung)

Ausgehender Traffic läuft mit 30-50MB/s.

Protokoll spielt keine Rolle, OS spielt keine Rolle (mit WinVista und Gentoo getestet), Switch spielt keine Rolle (getestet durch andere Rechner an dem Switch und Crossover-Kabel...), Kabel spielt keine Rolle, Architektur spielt keine Rolle (hab mittlerweile x86_64)

Ich weiß nicht was ich noch tun soll  :Sad: 

----------

## moben

*push*  :Sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *moben wrote:*   

> . Aber bei meiner Freundin (mit 32mbit Kabel-BW DSL) komm ich wenn ich mitm Ethernet-Kabel am Router häng mit mehreren Threads dann auch auf 2-4MB/s (praktisch volle Leistung)
> 
> Ausgehender Traffic läuft mit 30-50MB/s.
> 
> Protokoll spielt keine Rolle, OS spielt keine Rolle (mit WinVista und Gentoo getestet), Switch spielt keine Rolle (getestet durch andere Rechner an dem Switch und Crossover-Kabel...), Kabel spielt keine Rolle, Architektur spielt keine Rolle (hab mittlerweile x86_64)

 

Das liest sich aber doch so als wäre es eine Unverträglichkeit zwischen PC und Switch. Oder hast du auch mal deinen Switch gegen ein anderes Modell getauscht?

----------

## Evildad

So wie er sagt, hat er es ja sogar mit einem Crossover-Kabel versucht...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> So wie er sagt, hat er es ja sogar mit einem Crossover-Kabel versucht...

 

Auf der anderen Seite jedoch funktioniert es augenscheinlich an einem anderen Switch (bei seiner Freundin).... könnte also evtl. zusätzlich zum Switchproblem ein Problem mit der Gegenseite am anderen Ende des Crossoverkabels sein.

----------

## moben

So, es gibt mal wieder neue Erkenntnisse...

Ja Crossover etc hab ich in allen möglichen Konstelationen versucht, daran liegts ned...

Mir is jedoch eben folgendes aufgefallen:

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:2b:07:4a  
> 
>           inet addr:10.0.0.11  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           inet6 addr: fe80::21e:68ff:fe2b:74a/64 Scope:Link
> ...

 

Da liegt doch das Problem oder nicht? Oo Wie kann man sowas beheben? Oder wie kann man genauer nachfoschen?

Danke...

----------

## Evildad

NIC defekt?

Schonmal beim Support angefragt?

Wenn du das OS, den Switch und die Kabel auschliessen kannst bleibt halt wirklich nicht mehr viel übrig...

Evtl. auf 100Full händisch umstellen?Last edited by Evildad on Thu Sep 17, 2009 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moben

Ich will mein Laptop so ungern einschicken  :Sad:  Hier noch detailiertere Infos:

```
(22:04:53) moben ben # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

   Supported ports: [ MII ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

   Speed: 1000Mb/s

   Duplex: Full

   Port: MII

   PHYAD: 1

   Transceiver: external

   Auto-negotiation: on

   Supports Wake-on: g

   Wake-on: d

   Link detected: yes

(22:07:04) moben ben # ethtool -S eth0

NIC statistics:

     tx_bytes: 57553241

     tx_zero_rexmt: 613752

     tx_one_rexmt: 0

     tx_many_rexmt: 0

     tx_late_collision: 0

     tx_fifo_errors: 0

     tx_carrier_errors: 0

     tx_excess_deferral: 0

     tx_retry_error: 0

     rx_frame_error: 0

     rx_extra_byte: 0

     rx_late_collision: 0

     rx_runt: 0

     rx_frame_too_long: 0

     rx_over_errors: 0

     rx_crc_errors: 41341

     rx_frame_align_error: 0

     rx_length_error: 0

     rx_unicast: 726737

     rx_multicast: 0

     rx_broadcast: 101

     rx_packets: 726838

     rx_errors_total: 41341

     tx_errors_total: 0

     tx_deferral: 0

     tx_packets: 613752

     rx_bytes: 889930360

     tx_pause: 0

     rx_pause: 0

     rx_drop_frame: 0

     tx_unicast: 2539416

     tx_multicast: 923424

     tx_broadcast: 3059722600212
```

```
(22:56:53) moben ben # mii-tool 

SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported

no MII interfaces found
```

Edit: Neue erkenntnisse!

Wenn ich per ethtool manuell auf 100Mbit Full duplex stell hab ich konstant ~1mb/s (sonst nur 300-500kb)

Leider kann ich nicht manuell auf 1000Mbit stellen ->

```
(23:25:36) moben ben # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

   Supported ports: [ MII ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  Not reported

   Advertised auto-negotiation: No

   Speed: 100Mb/s

   Duplex: Full

   Port: MII

   PHYAD: 1

   Transceiver: external

   Auto-negotiation: off

   Supports Wake-on: g

   Wake-on: d

   Link detected: yes

(23:25:37) moben ben # ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off

Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument

  not setting speed

  not setting duplex

  not setting autoneg
```

----------

## Evildad

Versuch doch mal testweise die 1000Full unter Windows einzustellen.

Wie hast Du jetzt den Laptop verbunden? CrossOver?

----------

## moben

Ohje -.- Windows bietet mir garnicht die Auswahl auf Gbit zu stellen, wenn ich jedoch auf Auto stell wählt er gbit aus Oo

Langsam glaub ich auch an nen defekt  :Sad: 

----------

